#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Hitman 2's Sniper Assassin Mode

## Assassin

*Hitman 2* arrives in November, but impatient killers can test their skills to a whole new level. A mode called Sniper Assassin is available for people who pre-order the game, offering a small box of puzzles and stealth. As in *Hitman*, it's often best when things go wrong.

In Sniper Assassin, you have 15 minutes to take down some targets and their bodyguards. *Agent 47* sinks behind the reach of his sniper rifle and has to sweep the crowd in search of his targets while waiting for the perfect moment to pull the trigger. There is only one level now: a spacious villa that hosts a wedding, full of guards and secrets. You can shoot weapons and shoot targets as fast as possible, but the experience is more rewarding if you try to stay calm. By controlling your shots at the right time, for example when your lens is near a railing, you can hide your bodies and avoid detection. If you pay attention, you can choose goals one by one without anyone knowing.

----------

